# hip street mp3 player



## snazzy1

Please help me load songs from the internet onto a mp3 player. thanks


----------



## LIL L

what kind of mp3 player is it?


----------



## peterhuang913

We don't support downloading songs from the internet.


----------



## dl69

what format do i have to convert the files too... i have tried MP3 MP4 AVI WMV... and none work...


----------



## DonaldG

As Peterhuang says, We do not give help in copying songs or other copyrighted material.

Please read the TSF rules. A link to the rules is on every page

Thanks
Thread closed


----------

